# WrecKeD RiDer



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm Aaron 
I had a wreck the other day. I've been in the ICU for 18 days now. I went OTB on a familiar trail. My hand didn't catch my fall, so I face-planted pretty good. All momentum stopped, no skidding (= no road rash). My nose was pushed into my brain and caused spinal fluid to leak (hence, my extended stay here in the nuero ICU). Obviously, my nose was broke, but my cheek bones were shattered, too. Most of this has been repaired, with the exception of the tear in my brain lining that continues to leak. This needs to heal on its own, and we believe we are on track for me being released this week.

There are a few things that bother me and I just need to vent, and I thank you for listening.

I remember _every_ aspect of the wreck. I wreck often and I know how to wreck very well, its an art. Even while in the air, I remember thinking "no biggie, been here before". But I didn't roll out of it, my hands didn't stop my face from hitting the rock.
How do I get back on the horse?

I was on a new bike. This bike was not quite as slack and I did not have it dialed quite yet. Otherwise, its very similar to my old reliable. However, it weighs 8lbs less than my former trail rig.
How do I trust this bike again? It has 33 miles on it, and its beautiful.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

The other night, I wrote down a bunch of thoughts. This is mainly mumbo jumbo, but feel free to read through it.............. It feels better to let my thoughts out, as I've been trapped inside my room, inside my mind, for far too long.




How the fvck do people do this for more than 17 days? Guess I'll find out tomorrow.

How many times can one watch "Follow Me"?

If only I was wearing a FF.

Its a third past the hour, time for a lozenge.

If only I had set up my susp for 6" mode, not 5.5"

If only I was rollin my heavy-a$$, but old reliable, ReignX

If only I was on my Sunday

Why is is so cold in here?

I hope nurses take that into account when I'm exposed

If only my hand would have stopped my face from the speedy collision with the smooth granite.
My hand missed and lay limp at my side when I heard my face crunch.
It sounded a little like a candy wrapper. Well, a lot like it actually.
I was glad the rock was polished by a river, however. Without that, my nose may have came completely off.

Will I ever get feeling back in my nose and affected facial areas? It looks like I have Bells Palsy

How did I remain conscious?

What the fvck is beeping now? Everyday, all day in this joint

Speaking of.....

I now have 6 screws and a lost drill-bit in my face. Will airport travel be more difficult?

Oh $h1t, my nose just started dripping CSF again. Sweet. Will it be good for the test tomorrow, or will I go into a surgery where they search for the leak and plug it with fat tissue. (Really much funner than it sounds)

Will I ever pee standing up again?

At his point, I cant walk a straight line.... So will I be a biker?
This has been the toughest question. I mean, I felt my collection was complete. I had one of everything (that I wanted). Will I sell? Will I ride like a wuss? Will I golf? (please no)

Seriously McD, make my life interesting, start Tebow on Sunday.

How many times can I watch the Earthed Quadrilogy?

I am so glad I have 9 weeks of Extended-Illness bank, gonna use every bit.

Will I get to see the Aspens this year? (Certainly not via bike, but I may be a hiker). I've conceded I wont ride the rest of the "season". Gonna try to be a shuttle b!tch and photog later this month

Why is it so hot in here?

Why is my daughter so scared of David Hasselhoff?

I wonder how much weight I've lost. Guessing 15lbs.

Wonder how much I'll gain back. Guessing 30lbs

Will anyone ever buy my house so I can move off the Frunt Range (I mean, been here the vast majority of my life. In need of a change)

Kathy Sabine looks pretty good when she's talkin about 'tapping' into cooler air.

What kind of ski season we gonna have? (My bet is reserve some time in Steamboat)

Got a splitboard ready for this season, how much will I actually use it?

Oh, oh, oh. I wanna pick my nose soooooo bad. But I cant

I wonder if I'll even get a season pass.

Please tell me food tastes better "out there"

Speaking of, whats it like "out there?"

Is there still a sun, a breeze, squirrels????

Where's the waitress at with my drink?

I've been essentially shooting heroin (hydromorphone) for over 2 weeks, how am I gonna quit?

Will I ever smell again? My sinuses have been crushed

How can people stand these political ads? So much distorted BS.
Why did money become our only aspect of government?

Why does entertainment news dominate the headlines on all channels? Seriously, we got lots of good peeps overseas. I don't care about someone's drug charges.


I think its time for an adventure.... (that means gettin up to take a leak). I wonder if I can do it standing up?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

You could have tripped walking up a curb and had the same thing happen. Accidents happen......

That's life.....it's how you react/learn/recover from it. 90% of it is in your mind....physical injuries will heal.....but getting your mind to heal is up to you.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

wkd-rider
Wow glad you lived thru your crash even with the damage you have. Seems to me you have been keeping a good sense of humor that will help you the most.

I am recovering from a traumatic brain injury that affected my balance sense of smell and taste. Many crashes later and reconstructive surgery on my wrist due to a crash I am still riding. It is kind of funny when my brain senses that I am unbalanced which I amy not be and my legs starting flying off the pedals and allover to regain my balance.

Now smell is something else: when you walk around the house looking for a pile of dog doddo that isnt their after my wife and daughter have reassured me it is nothing....

My taste when I ordered a buffalo burger one time I got pissed that they gave me a regular burger and was going to complain to the waitress, but my MoM tasted it and said it is buffalo good thing I didnt make an arse out of myself..


goodluck with your recovery


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

Mr. D said:


> wkd-rider
> 
> I am recovering from a traumatic brain injury that affected my balance sense of smell and taste. Many crashes later and reconstructive surgery on my wrist due to a crash I am still riding.


Thats good to hear you are riding still. Gives me hope. My balance has improved a bit in the last few days. My sense of smell may never come back.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

mtnbikej said:


> You could have tripped walking up a curb and had the same thing happen. Accidents happen......
> 
> That's life.....it's how you react/learn/recover from it. 90% of it is in your mind....physical injuries will heal.....but getting your mind to heal is up to you.


I suppose if I had tripped on a curb, I'd be a bit more hesitant on walking up curbs.


----------



## photorider (Dec 6, 2008)

*I feel your pain*

Hey, I read your post and your story really hits home. I too went otb one night while riding to the ATM at halftime during a donkeys game. Late game and it was dark. All I remember is my face slamming into the blacktop. both hands were still on the grips. Still don't know what went wrong. I even went back to the scene a few days later and could find no reason why this should have happened. Except I was stupid for two reasons one: no light and two: I was buzzed. Wait three: no helmet but I don't think it would have helped in this scenario. So I shattered the nose completely. :madman: No road-rash just a busted up nose. ER doc who was a plastic surgeon on call patched it up so I could go home. Wife just left me at the hospital cause she was pissed and I had to walk home at midnight for 4 miles with no cash for a taxi so I thought this would be a good time to give myself a good talkin' too. I went back to that same plastic surgeon to have the thing rebuilt. He did a pretty good job except If I drink then I breath through my mouth when I sleep which is harsh. I also have a hard time draining one of the passages through a kleenex. So do what you can to make sure your breathing is as good as can be. The thing I regret the most is I'll always suffer from this incident of bad judgement.
Hey If you need a visitor let me know. Good Luck, Sid


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

dudes heal well!


----------



## MarkoInTheBoat (Apr 16, 2006)

Heal up quick bro, I hope your balance and sense of smell come back quickly.


----------



## gruppe_a (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy crap. They lost a drill bit in your face?!?

I busted my elbow 3 weeks ago, catching myself during an endo. I think I'll keep right on doing that in the future...


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

photorider said:


> : no helmet but I don't think it would have helped in this scenario.


the way i landed, yeah i wonder just how much sometimes, too.
I did feel it push up and back

keep your lids on tight!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> dudes heal well!


Gracias


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

MarkoInTheBoat said:


> Heal up quick bro, I hope your balance and sense of smell come back quickly.


Had some hot wings today. I could tell they were hot. Little steps.

Staring at bikes this time of year is ruff


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

gruppe_a said:


> Holy crap. They lost a drill bit in your face?!?
> 
> I busted my elbow 3 weeks ago, catching myself during an endo. I think I'll keep right on doing that in the future...


Part of a drill bit is the story.

My elbow missed, it hadn't missed the last 100 times


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Dang yo, hope you get back on the new bike sooner than later.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Somebody sent me your story as proof we should all wear FF helmets doing anything on a mountain bike. I don't see you saying we should though.

Anyway, I also just wanted to let you know i hope things work out better for you in the future and that your sense of smell returns.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

phxKokopelli said:


> Dang yo, hope you get back on the new bike sooner than later.


Rode to the grociery store today... I was a tad nervous


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

electrik said:


> Somebody sent me your story as proof we should all wear FF helmets doing anything on a mountain bike. I don't see you saying we should though.
> 
> Anyway, I also just wanted to let you know i hope things work out better for you in the future and that your sense of smell returns.


Well, I will HAVE to wear a FF for quite a while. They aren't without issues either (increased risk of neck breakage unless you have a leatt brace)
I purchased a MET parachute for XC riding to complement my real FF...

My smell should return fully within a year, or so I'm told


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, you mean the Parachute that doesn't actually give any realistic protection and even raises the risk of injury in an impact?

You mean the Met Parachute that's actually not even allowed to be sold in several markets due to not passing safety standards?

Dolt.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

junktrunk said:


> Oh, you mean the Parachute that doesn't actually give any realistic protection and even raises the risk of injury in an impact?
> 
> You mean the Met Parachute that's actually not even allowed to be sold in several markets due to not passing safety standards?
> 
> Dolt.


Yup. It's for riding slow, which I'll be doing for a while. _Not_ for DHing. Which I stated.
At this point, the risk of any insult to my face is greater than that of injury from a potentially poorly designed helmet.

Risk VS benefit

Thanks for your concern

Dooj


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

It's not for riding at all. Even xc. You can go fast enough to get injured in xc, you know.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

junktrunk said:


> It's not for riding at all. Even xc. You can go fast enough to get injured in xc, you know.


I've been around the block, ya know

All helmets have flaws. You're best to stay home, boy


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, hoss. Why should I stay at home?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

junktrunk said:


> Why should I stay at home?


If you have to ask....


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

...Yeah? Tell me?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

You saw a term and reacted to it, or maybe you've riden without a helmet a few too many times, I dunno. 
Perhaps you should read into a thread and gather some info before espousing your grand knowledge of a given subject. It may help you in the future. 

Again, thanks for your concern in the matter.

I apologize if you cant follow me. I'll try to dumb it down next time.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Please dumb it down and explain further, pops.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

el oh el !

Risk VS benefit. I'm aware of both. 

You take the interwebz too serious,
There is nothing to explain.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

But you said their was, and even said "son", pops. So tell me the tales of you being around the block? What have you learned, pops?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

junktrunk said:


> But you said their was, and even said "son", pops. So tell me the tales of you being around the block? What have you learned, pops?


I said "boy", not son. 
It was a general statement, not directed towards you. Stop flattering yourself, son.

What have I learned? I've had plenty of time recently to think about that very question.

I got caught slippin. 
Even on your most familiar of trails, complacency is the mother of all fvckups.

and for now, face protection > no face protection


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

WKD-RDR said:


> I said "boy", not son.
> It was a general statement, not directed towards you. Stop flattering yourself, son.
> 
> What have I learned? I've had plenty of time recently to think about that very question.
> ...


That's real. Glad to hear you were back on the bike. That's tough man. Sounds like some very tough injuries. The human body is amazing though, absolutely amazing. You'll recover fully. I mean there's always a little something you get to keep. But you know what I mean.


----------



## MP0WER (Sep 3, 2007)

WKD-RDR said:


> I said "boy", not son.
> It was a general statement, not directed towards you. Stop flattering yourself, son.
> 
> What have I learned? I've had plenty of time recently to think about that very question.
> ...


and now, WKD-RDR > junktrunk.

In my humble opinion of course. Heal fast brother!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

MP0WER said:


> and now, WKD-RDR > junktrunk.
> 
> In my humble opinion of course. Heal fast brother!


Getting butthurt when someone calls you a boy, all while trolling the Rider Down forum....
The big winner here is *irony*

I am healing well, thanks. Still got a ways to go, but I'm riding bikes again.
I even went OTB after a pedal strike last weekend. 
The polymer screws/plates are holding my face together just fine. 

As for the helmet that caused so much controversy above. It did it's job as a crutch when my face was still vulnerable to damage. I have since removed the facemask and it is now a great XC helmet. (I needed a new one)

I am greatful for everyone that has helped me through this, and I will spend my life repaying them. I know this could have been much worse; I could have easily lost an eye, or became a vegetable. But I'm back in the saddle makin turns. This is really a case of -whatever doesn't kill you, makes you stronger- 
Hooray positivity


----------



## MP0WER (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you're coming along quickly! I'm sure not quickly enough for you though. 

My mother-in-law had a wreck on a paved trail about 5 months ago. She was wearing a helmet and only fell over going about 10mph, but she's still got balance issues, walking issues, sight problems as well as numbness. I was about 10 feet behind her when it happened (she wrecked trying to avoid a rider who was on the wrong side of the trail) and it really opened my eyes to how important it is to wear a helmet all the time. I just wish she were as positive as you are!! They used to ride about 40 miles a week. Now we can't even get her into a 3 wheeler bike. Hopefully she'll break out of her pitty party soon. 

Keep up the positive mindset!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

WKD wow! I spent 4 day in the ICU, great nurses but... hated it.
went over bars landed on my head on a granite boulder, cracked helmet saved my life!
3 compression fractures of c1 t1 and t2, also very painful concussion, head ache lasted 7 days.I started riding around the block again after about 3 months. 
I started my recovery riding road bikes, less obstacle ont he bike path other than humans.
take i slow!


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey WKD-RDR...man you're funny! I mean it in a good way! That's what probably helped you the most with the recovery! The day after you started this thread I fractured my collarbone and I'm still home waiting for the damn bones to heal ( reason why I'm looking through this forum)
It's good to see people like you who, even after getting injured really really bad, keep a super-positive attitude!

All the best to you!


----------



## MP0WER (Sep 3, 2007)

There should be a thread dedicated to posting xray pics of broken stuff. 

Ok, i found it..... Though i kind wish i didn't. haha


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

Your post reminded me I have a CD of my films that I've never looked at.
Brought it to work today....

Broken bridge









LaForte fracture









To me it doesn't look_ too _terrrible. Very localized, but severely crushed where it did break. Obviously, there was internal damage, but I can't tell from the CT scans I have. Theses were the best pics, by far.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

HOly ****. 
Glad you are mostly OK man.


----------

